# Encyclia alata 2013



## Rick (Jun 9, 2013)

Spike is about 3' long




Real dark flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice alata!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 10, 2013)

Great blooming!!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2013)

that's a lotta Encyclia!


----------

